# Word of the Day:  Winklepicker



## Ruthanne

*WINKLEPICKER*​If someday you ever manage to prepare mollusc skewers using pointy shoes, this will illustrate perfectly the sense of a _winklepicker_. Not clear about this yet? _Winklepickers _are shoes with such a sharp point that they evoke the utensils used to prise winkles from their shells.


----------



## peramangkelder

I remember winklepicker shoes....yes I am that old
I never had any because I have big feet anyway and I didn't want them to appear bigger


----------



## Aunt Marg

No winklepickers for me, thank you very much! LOL!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

We used to call them "roach in the corner" shoes.  LOL


----------



## Pappy

Peter Piper picked a peck of Winklepickers.


----------



## Murrmurr

Aunt Marg said:


> No winklepickers for me, thank you very much! LOL!


Wingtipped winklepickers.
Say it fast 3 times!


----------



## tbeltrans

Some of those stylish women's shoes could permanently ruin an otherwise good pair of feet.  Those overly narrow toe areas could be very hard on toes causing permanent disfigurement.  My wife is proof of that.

Tony


----------



## Sliverfox

Don't  elves wear winklepickers ?


----------



## Aunt Marg

Murrmurr said:


> Wingtipped winklepickers.
> Say it fast 3 times!


Well, I'll have you know, Mur, my first attempt rewarded me with... wingtipped wingpicklers. LOL!

I best work on digesting another cup of morning brew before I attempt it again.


----------



## horseless carriage

Aunt Marg said:


> No winklepickers for me, thank you very much! LOL!


I just ran away and hid my face. I keep most things but not them.


----------



## Aunt Marg

tbeltrans said:


> *Some of those stylish women's shoes could permanently ruin an otherwise good pair of feet.*  Those overly narrow toe areas could be very hard on toes causing permanent disfigurement.  My wife is proof of that.
> 
> Tony


Yes, and that's the truth.

My tootsies are most comfortable au-naturel.


----------



## Pappy

Remember those pointed bras some of you ladies wore?
We’re they called holderupper winklepickers?


----------



## Murrmurr

Sliverfox said:


> Don't  elves wear winklepickers ?


Crakows


----------



## Sliverfox

OW,, would hate to get butt kicked with those ,,,,,Murrmurr!


----------



## RubyK

Never ever heard the word winklepickers! Kind of sounded like a dirty word until I read the meaning of it.


----------



## Pappy

RubyK said:


> Never ever heard the word winklepickers! Kind of sounded like a dirty word until I read the meaning of it.


So did I RubyK.
At my age my version fit me perfect.


----------

